# Labels for coffee pouches



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

I need to upgrade my coffee bag labels. Im currently using a Brother label printer which is ok for basic black on white but is mainly designed for address labels and no good for colours,logos or images .

Can anyone recommend an alternative method for more professional looking labels?


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

I dont know about everyone else but currently i use a deskjet hp printer with adhesive vinyl paper which just print cut stick


----------

